# Star Wars Saga Edition on OpenRPG



## Animus (Jun 21, 2007)

When: Mondays 
Where: OpenRPG Veav I Server

I'm looking to give the system a try. Monday will just be a short one shot vignette with pre-gen characters. You MUST have the Saga Edition book to play. If this goes well, I may start a campaign.


----------

